# Northward.........hoooooooooooooooo (photos Added)



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We head out tonight to get about a 3 hour jump on an overall 8+ hour drive up to Yosemite Lakes (a Thousand Trails preserve that is 5 miles outside the west entrance gate to Yosemite NP). Under my membership I rented a 4 person yurt for my FIL and my BIL. In my full hookup campsite, I will have my BIL and his family (wife, boy 6 & girl 9) that are visiting from Connecticut for a week. We'll venture into Yosemite NP Thurs & Fri with them and then say goodbye to all of them as they head back to So Cal Saturday morning.

My DW, DD and myself will stay over one more night at this site and then depart for Sequoia NP Sunday morning. We will venture around Sequoia and Kings Canyon until we depart for home Wednesday morning.

Wish us luck on this longest OB trip of ours.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip. good luck, stay safe and happy camping! Don't forget pictures please...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That is SOOO Great!! I am jealous in a good way of course.







Have a wonderful time & a safe trip!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We just got back on Saturday and you'll be surprised to see how low the water level is up there right now. The Merced is almost empty causing us to cancel our rafting trip. Also, due to an accident that damaged the car bridge in the campground, they had to open the dam and let the lake go. It's weird seeing it empty







However, just down the road Rainbow falls/pool is totally normal and made for some excellent swimming. The kiddies can also swim just fine right next to where the campground dam used to be. I also saw a guy pulling trout out of the river there on Power Bait.

Despite the short comings, it was still an excellent trip. Yosemite is awsome and always worth going to. We hope to vist Sequoia someday too.

Have a great trip and say hello to Cynthia in the front office if you're in there buying ice or ice cream. Tell her that "Jim" from last week's group said hello. She's awsome if you need assistance with anything.

Also, let me know if you need directions to either Rainbow pool or the secret "cell phone mountain" for getting service close to the campground.









Adios!

Jim


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Also, let me know if you need directions to either Rainbow pool or the secret "cell phone mountain" for getting service close to the campground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim,

I have read over and over again how dry it is up there right now so I prepared my party for the fact it will be pretty dry (no river flow or lake on site).

Please share these details as we're looking at 90 degree heat and no known "pools" to play in.

Thank you,
Marc

p.s.

I will say hi to Cynthia for you.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Also, let me know if you need directions to either Rainbow pool or the secret "cell phone mountain" for getting service close to the campground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim,

I have read over and over again how dry it is up there right now so I prepared my party for the fact it will be pretty dry (no river flow or lake on site).

Please share these details as we're looking at 90 degree heat and no known "pools" to play in.

Thank you,
Marc

p.s.

I will say hi to Cynthia for you.
[/quote]

Hello Marc:

And the area right next to where the dam usually is located is still a good place to splash around and even dive off the big rock. The kids had a blast there and your's will too. Even I got in on the act









*Rainbow Falls/Pool :* This is an awsome swiming spot with a waterfall that you can jump off of down to the deep pool about 25' below. It's a must-go-see place when you're there as it's only a few miles down the road. Despite the low water everywhere else, this place is totally normal and full of water right now. Even the waterfall is raging away. Pack a lunch and make an afternoon out of it. Hopefully there will be a crazy bunch of teenagers there to put on a show for you. They're a riot!

To get there: Exit the ranger station and make a LEFT at Hardin Flat Road. When you get up to HWY 120 turn LEFT. You'll drive a few miles west on 120 until you come to a large bridge that crosses the Toulumne River, Prepare to stop! Just as you cross the bridge you will see a little unmarked road on your LEFT hand side. Turn there and enjoy a fun afternoon









*Cell Phone Mountain:* As you know there is no cell phone service in the campground, and most folks wait until they're down in the Yosemite Valley to pick up a signal and make their calls. That's about 45-50 minutes away though, and you're usually not there every day. If you need to make a quick call though you can go to Cell Phone Mountain less than 2 miles away as follows: Exit the ranger station and make a LEFT at Hardin Flat Road. When you get up to HWY 120 turn LEFT. After only about a few hundred yards you will see a sign and RIGHT turn at "Sawmill Area" or something like that. Whatever it says, it's the first RIGHT turn after you make your left onto HWY120. As soon as you make your right on Sawmill check or zero your trip odometer. Proceed 1.3 miles up the road to reach a large dirt turnout on the left hand side. This spot overlooks the valley below and can receive an excellent signal from both Verizon and Cingular (AT&T). I got 5 bars from Cingular. There will be a few spots that you'll get a signal as you go up the hill before the turnout but most are unreliable. It's worth it to go the full 1.3 miles and get to the sweet spot.









*WiFi :* I don't remember Yosemite Lakes having this last year, but now they do have WiFi at the main lodge. It's kinda slow but dependable. I was even able to sit outside the lodge on a picnic bench under the trees overlooking the kids swimming in the river. Ahhh....Outbackers.com while riverside. Doesn't get much better.

Have a great trip!

Jim


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you sir!

I look forward to meeting you and your family at Newport Dunes.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

See ya there


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Don't know if you'll catch this before you leave, but I found this winter picture of Rainbow Falls on Google Earth. I was surprised anybody knew about it!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a great time and be safe!

Looking forward to stories and photos when you get back


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looking forward to some pictures and details on the trip.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a sfe and wonderful trip.

If you are heading north just turn right for a few hours and stop by for a beer.









Thor


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We made it back safely from the aforementioned road trip.

The new tires, shocks, heavier WD spring bars (550# to 750#) and Draw-Tite Friction Sway Control additions for this trip were absolutely influential in our long smoothe travels.

1,140 miles later, we're ready to go back for more of the same great times.

Photos to follow........


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Glad the new equipment helped you return safely. Now you have to start getting ready for that rally.

I'll be waiting for the pictures.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

How was the Yurt. That would be so cool to stay in one. Got pics?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad you had a great trip


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

h2oman said:


> How was the Yurt. That would be so cool to stay in one. Got pics?


Yes, I have some photos of the hillside yurt I rented.

I will be posting them over the weekend as I've been dog tired since getting back to do anything computer related.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm not sure if this will work but this link is supposed to allow you to see our photos

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgonzo2u


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.







Someday I hope to be able to camp in those areas myself, in the meantime, I'll enjoy the "virtual trips" through the picures of those who can go now.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So! We finally get to see Mgonzo2u in the flesh









Thanks for the photos, your dd is adorable! Looks like you all had a great time







Very nice campgrounds and beautiful scenery









See ya at the Dunes,


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I'm not sure if this will work but this link is supposed to allow you to see our photos
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgonzo2u


I wanna go!! Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

photo bump


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Those are some great pictures. Thanks for sharing them. I stayed in a yurt in Flagstaff once. Temps got down to about 10 and the little wood stove did not do the job.

By the way, Happy 40th!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like a great time! I'm jealous that you are so close to all of that.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Nathan,

Come on now. The U P isn't too shabby itself for scenery.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Btw, none of the pictures of the General Sherman tree or the General Grant tree can provide any sort of true perspective as to just how monumentally large they are.

*A fact about the General Sherman tree*: If you were to hollow out just the trunk of it, it would hold enough water to service a household of 4 for 3 full years.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Pics are awesome... Beautiful Country. Your daughter is precious what a cutie.


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

NICE. Thanks for sharing! And for making us all jealous


----------

